# going by ferry with our dog



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all,can i go to france by ferry and have my dog with me instead of having to leave him in a cage,i was thinking of going on as a walk on passenger and hubby drive the motorhome on his own,thanks deddie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

As far as I know, foot passengers may not take animals. Animals are to remain on the vehicle deck.

Russell

The only exception I am aware of is on the Ben My Chree vessel sailing to the Isle of Man where dogs are allowed "on board" in the true sense of the word.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think there is any way you can take a pet with you on board a UK - Continent ferry. The only option I'm aware of is to travel with Eurotunnel, then your pet can stay in the van with you.

Pete


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

tony_debs said:


> hi all,can i go to france by ferry and have my dog with me instead of having to leave him in a cage,i was thinking of going on as a walk on passenger and hubby drive the motorhome on his own,thanks deddie


Are you saying that you have your dog in a cage in your motorhome, if so you may have a reason why but we take the shortest route i.e. Dover Calais and she just has a nap on a seat or in her bed.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

tony_debs said:


> hi all,can i go to france by ferry and have my dog with me instead of having to leave him in a cage,i was thinking of going on as a walk on passenger and hubby drive the motorhome on his own,thanks deddie


The dog does not go in a cage - which is what I think you are meaning - right
When you go on a ferry to Calais from Dover or any of the short sea crossings the dog stays in the MH and you go up on deck or to the lounge.


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

no sorry,we dont put our dog in a cage,but we have been told that if we go by ferry we have to put our dog in a cage on the ship(that is something we do not want to do) also i cannot stay with her in the mh


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

As said previously the only way that you can stay with your dog is by using the tunnel, apart from that the shortest is of course Dover Calais at around 1 hr 20 min or so.

Mike


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If you go on one of the ferries direct from the UK to Spain I think the dog has to go in a pen on the ship, but for short haul ferries the dog stays in the van, but not you!

The main thing to sort out is the pet passport is upto date and all the required stamps are in it. That is where the problems will start with the trip, if you don't


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

Use the eurotunnel it is so quick and easy and you can stay all together. We do it with our three dogs its great


----------

